# xp: mobiles internet per wlan stick freigeben ohne router?!



## xdubx (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich benötige Hilfe bei folgendem Problem:

Ich möchte unter Windows XP Internet, welches über einen Internet Stick beziehe, über einen WLan Stick freigeben.
Und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das anstellen kann oder ob es überhaupt möglich ist

Danke schon mal im vorraus!!!


----------



## IsamuKatsumi (24. Januar 2011)

Prinzipiell geht das schon, aber sage uns: Wieso nicht das Gerät was vom Wlan-Stick empfangen soll direkt mit dem Wlan-Router verbinden? 

wie auch immer, der thread könnte dir helfen Chip Forum


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Januar 2011)

Ähm, lies nochmal den Threadtitel dann merkst du vielleicht wieso er net mit dem Router verbinden will 
Ich hab mal nen Artikel inner c't drüber gelesn, möglich ist s also definitiv, mal sehn ob ich die finde....


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. Januar 2011)

Es gibt Software die einen Software-Router erzeugen ,unter Windows musst du aber viel Glück haben dass dein wlan Treiber den Stick als Server betreiben kann. Unter linux siehts da besser aus soweit ich weiß.
Also versuch mal in die Richtung zu suchen.

Eventuell könnte eine ad-hoc Verbindung hinhauen wenn du nur einen Client hast.


----------



## grue (25. Januar 2011)

Internet Connection Sharing?

Das gibts auch unter XP.


----------

